# Put all in brakes on and got a soft pedal



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

It's on the 03 chevy 2500 hd I just put all new calipers and pads and rotors on and can't seem to get it to bleed out all the way. Any ideas?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

try opening all bleed out when on level ground. make sure master is full and let sit for a while and check master to make sure it remains full. After time gravity will take it's course. close bleed out when you have a constant flow.


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

Make sure your new calipers arent upside down. Happened to me and its very easy to do.


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

No there not lol


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

If any air gets trapped in the ABS unit you will need the dealers Tech2 to get the air out, nearly impossible without it.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Isn't the ABS unit just a sensor that monitors wheel slippage and thus overrides the pedal command?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

nope. Its actually a moduale that the break fluid flows through alowing it to "pulsate" causing the pulsating breakage that is ABS


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

thesnowman269;947446 said:


> nope. Its actually a moduale that the break fluid flows through alowing it to "pulsate" causing the pulsating breakage that is ABS


Really, never knew that that. I figured it was a type of sensor that just simply inerrupted the control of the break pedal when wheel slippage was detected.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Yup. There are brake bleeders that pump the break fluid through the caliper up to the master cylinder. This will deffinatly eliminate all air in your lines and entire brake system if you are still having problems. Although like previously mentioned Letting the fluid flow for a couple minutes will do the trick but if that doesnt work You may want to look into one. Ill try and find the name of the company that makes it for you


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.brakebleeder.com/ if all else fails.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Did you allow the system to run dry while swapping the calipers?

Do the bleeding with the pedal and the truck running as that is the most effective way to remove the air without commanding the ABS unit with a scanner. Which is really the proper and most effective way if you allowed a great deal of air to enter.

Don't waste your time or fluid on gravity bleeding. It isn't effective on these later model trucks.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

and dont forget always start at the longest run from the master first. 

on your truck its going to be right rear/left rear/right front/left front.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You might want to try opening the bleeder screw then push the brakes, close the bleeder screw while you are holding the brakes. Do this a few times to get the fluid in the system. Make sure you check the master cylinder because this moves alot of fluid and you don't want to run it empty.


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

No the system never went dry didn;t give a chance to. I will have to try it with the truck running. Thanks for the info guys. After some sleep I will check it out.


----------



## stacks04 (Jan 22, 2008)

gravity bleeding will work on these trucks, just not really effective when doing a major system overhaul like was performed here. if the truck never ran the master dry the abs unit should be fine, just continue to bleed starting with the rr, lr, rf, lf. should do you fine.


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

have run into several problems such as that on similar model years. had to hook up a pressure and vaccum bleeder here in the shop to fix.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Is reverse bleeding a good Idea ???? I guess I have my doubts...


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

RichG53;953164 said:


> Is reverse bleeding a good Idea ???? I guess I have my doubts...


Only if you flush the system first with a pressure bleed in the normal direction first. Otherwise all contaminates that generally settle to the lowest point in the system (such as the calipers) get forced back through some very expensive brake system components. Such as the ABS unit. Not good.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Those were my thoughts but just wanted to clarify things ...
Is it necessary to do a total flush at any time ??? Or just leave well enough a loan.??
Thanks!!


----------



## stacks04 (Jan 22, 2008)

KSikkema;950137 said:


> have run into several problems such as that on similar model years. had to hook up a pressure and vaccum bleeder here in the shop to fix.


i got a spare cap and added a plastic vacuum type fitting to it through a hole i drilled in it. it works mint for sealing the system and putting my vacuum/pressure pump to it to force fluid through the system after you open the valves.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

RichG53;954663 said:


> Those were my thoughts but just wanted to clarify things ...
> Is it necessary to do a total flush at any time ??? Or just leave well enough a loan.??
> Thanks!!


It's good preventative maintenance to do a brake system flush on all vehicles about every two years or so. Few seldom do though as it isn't stressed enough and is the reason brake components don't live as long as they should in most cases.

Brake fluid is no different than any other fluid, it has a life span and should be changed on a regular basis.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

WOW !!! It's getting expensive....Well more maintenance time I should say...
A complete drained dry change???
How do you know that you got all of the old fluid out ???
How much fluid will it take to do ???
What is the best way to flush .???


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Bleed the brakes as you normally would replacing the old fluid with new. When the fluid flowing from the bleeder screws is clean, then you're done. A helper to work the brake pedal and two quarts of fluid are all that's required. Nothing difficult or expensive about it.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Any luck getting the brakes figured out Denny?

If you need any help let me know, I've got nothing to do until it snows.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a helper it's a 2X4 pump the pedal wedge 2X4 between pedal and seat bottom (cushion)...
Works great...
You do need to do some measuring for length...

The Flush seems simple ...
Thanks !!!


----------

